

Business Card Designs - zeynel1
http://www.webdesignbooth.com/creative-and-unique-business-card-designs/

======
akamaka
They overlooked Kevin Mitnick's business card, which is probably the coolest
ever!

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranh/106709219/>

------
extension
I made my own acrylic biz cards on a laser engraver. They aren't as slick as
these, but very much cheaper, if you can get free access to a laser:

<http://extension.ws/photos/acrylicard.jpg>

------
zokier
Most of those look expensive. Too expensive imho. And business cards should be
atleast somewhat near standard sized, so that they easily fit to wallet etc

~~~
pxlpshr
Agreed. Expensive business cards, like viewzi's, really have no place in a
technology startup. In fact I would say it's a sign to approach with caution
if a startup is wasting money on superficial nonsense like that.

However, the designer in me still loves a great card. As print becomes less
prevalent I miss the textural experience a screen can't provide such as the
feel of paper, emboss, deboss, foil stamps, spot varnishes, die cuts, etc. If
you can afford it, I think it's okay to splurge a little here.

~~~
dagw
Most of those cards seem to be for companies with a more artistic nature.
Architects, designers, printers and the like. For companies like that spending
time and money on business cards is a good idea, since your business card in
effect becomes a mini portfolio, and the first example of your work that
potential new customers will see. If you're a graphic designer and your
business card show no indication of design skills (or worse, bad design
skills) I'll probably be less likely to call you if I need design work done.

------
daltonlp
Look at that subtle off-white colouring. The tasteful thickness of it. Oh my
God, it even has a watermark.

